# Wake up outside of REM sleep?



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I had a Jawbone UP for a few months. One thing that I really liked about it is that you could set it to wake you up within a range -- say, between 6:45 and 7:15 -- and it would do so only when it sensed that you weren't within deep sleep. It really helped me to wake up feeling refreshed rather than groggy. Unfortunately, the Jawbone UP only lasted a few months for me before it froze up. After a lot of difficulty with Jawbone support, they sent me another one. It lasted a few months before it died as well. I currently use an app on my phone that works very well, but it requires that the phone be lying next to me in bed. I don't know how I feel about having my phone 6 inches from my head for 25% of my life... so I'm hoping for an alternative. Any thoughts?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Mike, have you looked at Fit Bit?
Several people at work use them and really like them.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I did look at it. I see that it will allow you to set an alarm and it will vibrate to wake you up -- which is great -- but I didn't see mention of waking only during particular parts of the sleep cycle.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Got to move the iPhone closer to you again but it is just an app that uses the accelerometer in your iPhone.

Site here is very slow.
http://www.sleepcycle.com/howitworks.html

https://itunes.apple.com/app/sleep-cycle-alarm-clock/id320606217

http://lifehacker.com/5993005/five-best-sleep-tracking-gadgets-or-apps

http://mashable.com/2010/06/24/iphone-better-sleep/

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sleep-time-alarm-clock-sleep/id555564825
So if just an app for the iPhone can be used then I bet a lot more are around.

This will help you to get to bed at the right time.
http://sleepyti.me/
http://sleeptiming.com/


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks for the reply, hewee. Using a phone app is what I was trying to avoid. I'm thinking about picking up a used iPod Touch to use specifically for this purpose....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You're welcome Mike.

Do not get a older version. I got iPod Touch version 4.2 my sister gave me and I am very limited on apps. Most apps want 4.3 or above. Reason it was given to me is it's limit on getting apps now. To me it's still great and has 32 GB and I made my own 3.5 mm mini stereo to RCA adapter cable or got one at the 98 cent store and added RCA adapter to each RCA plug to plug these two speakers in the an older boom box from the early 1980's that locked up. But the speaks you could take off so I keep them. Great for the kitchen.

Can also check out iHome. http://www.ihomeaudio.com/ and http://www.ihomeaudio.com/apps/


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

How about this, Mike?

Available in the USA.

http://www.johnlewis.com/fitbit-fle...wristband/p509616?navAction=jump&colour=Black


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks for the reply, Paq, but that's the same device suggested earlier. I haven't found anything to suggest that it can wake you up outside of REM cycles... (only that it has a vibrating alarm)

For now, I found an old iPod Touch that seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

check out either of these?
http://www.sleeptracker.com/

http://www.medgadget.com/2005/04/sleepsmart_alar.html


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

The first link looks very interesting... It looks to me like the product in the second link doesn't exist anymore?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://appcrawlr.com/app/uberGrid/1178565

Just info here but lots of good info.
http://www.helpguide.org/life/sleeping.htm

If you have trouble sleeping then get more Magnesium.
https://www.google.com/#q=magnesium+and+sleep

Also see magnesium sleep disorders
https://www.google.com/search?q=mag...GvigKC_IGoCg&ved=0CHAQ1QIoAw&biw=1280&bih=600

It really helps me a lot. I go to sleep a a whole lot faster too. 
Also helps the heart and most people need more magnesium.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-mark-hyman/magnesium-the-most-powerf_b_425499.html

▶ Magnesium: The most powerful relaxation mineral available... - YouTube
Ask you Doctor on this too.

Get better sleep and you wake up feeling better too.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

TechGuy said:


> The first link looks very interesting... It looks to me like the product in the second link doesn't exist anymore?


that's what I'm thinking too.......

Dunno if you know this, Mike, but I've been to about 4 sleep clinics in my life.......chronic idiopathic insomnia. Short story, I don't sleep much. Long story the docs have fun with me.  I've had all sorts of whizmos hooked up to me while sleeping, and my sleep cycles are just absolute toast. Have been all my life.

Ah, well. If that's the worst I got, I'll take it.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

man, that zeo was the real deal, I believe.

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303592404577361962413693708



> In a company-funded study published last year in the Journal of Sleep Research, the Zeo predicted the same sleep cycle as professional sleep equipment in a lab about 75% of the time, compared with 86% agreement for two independent professional lab measures with each other.


that's a pretty stout statement. Found one on amazon, but they ain't cheap.

something tells me we are just hitting the tip of the iceberg here.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

rem monitor, but no alarm for it.

http://www.amazon.com/aXbo-SleepPhase-Alarm-Clock-Monitor/dp/B003I4LYAU

should give you a couple pointers in the right direction......and I betcha those airline catalogues (Mannlicher-Steubner, or something?) would have that in spades. And Brookstone......


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Mike:

To add to this, I also suffer recurrent insomnia and have done for many (too many!) years.

This thread has galvanised me to investigate the subject.

I have therefore been researching "Sunrise" lamps.

It would appear (and there is considerable academic and peer reviewed data on the web in support) from current research Circadian Rhythms are the root cause of the problem.

One way around this is to sleep with a "Sunrise" lamp which like an alarm clock, wakes you at precisely the same time each morning, with a gradual dimmer function to mimic sunrise.

We human animals live, mainly, in synthetic urban conditions: whereas, like avians and other mammal species, we ought to be living more naturally, allowing our "Bio-Clock" to be regulated by Sunrise and Sunset.

A suitable light source must generate a synthetic natural daylight, at around the same color values and bright white. Halogen seems now to be the best option.

I am presently evaluating various circuits, for slow dimmers which work in both phases: i.e. slow rise and slow fall.

I'll feed back when I have more information.

It does seem one can "Re-set" sleep phases, in order that after some time of personal conditioning, the REM sleep phase can be adjusted to the slow wake up period.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here are a couple.

iHealth™ Wireless Activity and Sleep Tracker
http://www.costco.com/.product.100070972.html?&EMID=B2C_2013_1209_902_ChristmasDeals_Day6
It's $49.99 at Costco or is here when I sign-in to get price.
and
http://www.ihealthlabs.com/health-and-fitness-products-wireless-activity-and-sleep-tracker_81.htm

Also

LifeTrak™ Zone Activity Monitor Watch
http://www.costco.com/LifeTrak™-Zone-Activity-Monitor-Watch.product.100082946.html
and
http://lifetraklife.com/


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks for thinking of me, hewee. Unfortunately, I don't think either of those products do what I'm looking for -- waking me at a particular phase of the sleep cycle rather than at a specific time. (They all appear to monitor sleep only, but I could be mistaken.) In any case, I appreciate the thought! For now, I'm pretty happy with my solution of using an old iPod Touch with the app linked to earlier in this thread. I'm also not a big fan of wearing a watch (although I'm reconsidering with some of the new smart watches out) so having the device next to me is actually more comfortable for me than wearing a device... not that I'd necessarily be opposed to it if a better solution were available.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You're welcome Mike. With all these type of things coming got you think your find what you need but all changes so fast so bet it will be out before long.


----------

